# Lapd Crash



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2021)

www.lapdonline.org/

www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/lapd/scandal/crashculture.html

www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2003-aug-23-me-parks23-story.html

www.mapinc.org/newscsdp/v01/n450/a05.html

www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2021/02/lapd-viewfinder/617913/

www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katebubacz/lapd-1994-photos-police

www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2017/04/26/492848045/it-s-not-your-father-s-lapd-and-that-s-a-good-thing

www.laobserved.com/visiting/2010/04/daryl_gates_secret_legacy.php

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Police_Department

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_Resources_Against_Street_Hoodlums

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Hammer_(1987)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Cul-de-Sac

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampart_scandal

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafael_Perez_(police_officer)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daryl_Gates


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 17, 2021)

Films Portraying LAPD's CRASH Unit



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colors_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_Watch








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rampart_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_(2005_film)


----------



## jerry old (Aug 18, 2021)

Cop movies Trax, cop movies?
Maybe so, maybe we need super cops to investigate our defense providers.
Saw Clip on how much these bandits   made, didn't believe it, there is not that much money in the world.  

Oh will, anything with Duvall is worth the watch, then there's Cuba Gooding who confuses me with his expressions.

We can chase perverts like your governor, put stealing close to a trillion (counting all the defense contractors)
does not merit a raised eyebrow

Down Hua'r our  governor only wants to kill the citizens by telling them to ignore face masks requirements.
I guess killing is okay, if it's only us poor folks, but you better not unzip your pants.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Cop movies Trax, cop movies?
> Maybe so, maybe we need super cops to investigate our defense providers.
> Saw Clip on how much these bandits   made, didn't believe it, there is not that much money in the world.
> 
> ...



I also live in Floridump too. Right on the Orange/Seminole County line.

Here is a State by State po po salary and benefits breakdown.

Part 1:

1. Alabama



www.alea.gov/about-alea/employment-information

www.indeed.com/cmp/Alabama-Law-Enforcement-Agency/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alabama_Highway_Patrol






2. Alaska



https://dps.alaska.gov/ast/recruit/pay

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-State-of-Alaska-RVW19433335.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_State_Troopers






3. Arizona



www.azdps.gov/careers/trooper/next

www.indeed.com/cmp/Arizona-Department-of-Public-Safety/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arizona_Department_of_Public_Safety






4. Arkansas



https://dps.arkansas.gov/law-enforcement/arkansas-state-police/recruiting/trooper-recruiting/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Arkansas-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arkansas_State_Police






5. California



https://recruitment.chp.ca.gov

www.indeed.com/cmp/California-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Highway_Patrol


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2021)

Part 2:

6. Colorado



https://csp.colorado.gov/employment

www.indeed.com/cmp/Colorado-State-Patrol/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colorado_State_Patrol






7.  Connecticut



https://portal.ct.gov/DESPP/Divisio...and-Selections/Recruitment-and-Selection-Unit

www.indeed.com/cmp/Connecticut-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connecticut_State_Police






8. Delaware



https://dsp.delaware.gov/become-a-trooper/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Delaware-state-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaware_State_Police






9. Georgia



https://dps.georgia.gov/employment-benefits

www.indeed.com/cmp/Georgia-State-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikiedia.org/wiki/Georgia_State_Patrol






10. Hawaii



www.bigislandnow.com/2020/06/25/hawaii-police-department-is-hiring/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Hawaii_Department/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaii_Department_of_Public_Safety


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2021)

Part 3:

11.Idaho



https://isp.idaho.gov/recruiting/isp-trooper-recruitment-frequently-asked-questions/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Idaho-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idaho_State_Police






12.Illinois



https://isp.illinois.gov/joinIsp/Recruitment

www.indeed.com/career/police-officer/salaries/IL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois_State_Police






12A.Indiana



www.in.gov/isp/career-opportunities/state-trooper/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Indiana-State-Police/reviews?oftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_State_Police






14.Iowa


https://dps.iowa.gov/divisions/administrative-services/dps-careers

www.indeed.com/career/police-officer/salaries/IA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa_State_Patrol






15.Kansas



www.kansashighwaypatrol.org/

www.indeed.com/Kansas-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_Highway_Patrol


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 18, 2021)

Part 4:

16.Kentucky



www.kentuckystatepolice.org/recruitment/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Kentucky-State-Police/reviews?ftopic=jobssecadv

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentucky_State_Police






17.Louisiana



www.lsp.org/recruit.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Louisiana-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louisiana_State_Police






18.Maine



www.maine.gov/dps/msp/join

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Maine-State-Police-Reviews-E203395.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_State_Police






19.Maryland



https://mdsp.maryland.gov/Careers/Pages/default.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/Maryland-State-Police/reviews?fjobtitle=Trooper&fcountry=ALL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maryland_State_Police






20.Massachusetts



www.mass.gov/recruitment

www.indeed.com/cmp/Massachusetts-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massachusetts_State_Police


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 20, 2021)

Part 5:

21. Michigan



www.michigan.gov/msp/0,4643,7-123-62526---,00.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Michigan-State-Police/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_Police






22. Minnesota



https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/msp/join-the-state-patrol/Pages/default.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/Minnesota-State-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minnesota_State_Patrol






23. Mississippi



https://dps.ms.gov/highway-patrol-recruiting

www.indeed.com/cmp/Mississippi-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mississippi_Highway_Patrol






24. Missouri



https://statepatrol.dps.mo.gov/pages/becomeatrooper

www.indeed.com/cmp/Missouri-State-Highway-Patrol/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missouri_State_Highway_Patrol






25. Montana



www.dojmt.gov/highwaypatrol/recruitment-salary-and-benefits/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Montana-Highway-Patrol/reviews


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 20, 2021)

Part 6:

26. Nebraska



https://statepatrol.nebraska.gov/become-trooper

www.indeed.com/cmp/Nebraska-State-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nebraska_State_Patrol






27. Nevada

https://nhp.nv.gov/Careers/Careers/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Nevada-Highway-Patrol/reviews?ftitle=State+Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevada_Highway_Patrol






28. New Hampshire



https://nhsp.dos.nh.gov/our-service...d-training/state-police-trooper-i-recruitment

www.glassdoor.com/Salary/New-Hampshire-State-Police-State-Trooper-Salaries-E206825_D_KO27,40.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Hampshire_State_Police






29. New Jersey State Police



www.njsp.org/recruiting/

www.indeed.com/cmp/New-Jersey-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Jersey_State_Police






30. New Mexico



www.newmexico.gov/2020/03/27/law-enforcement-academy-closes/

www.indeed.com/cmp/New-Mexico-state-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Mexico_State_Police


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 20, 2021)

Part 7:

31. New York



https://joinstatepolice.ny.gov/

www.indeed.com/cmp/New-York-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_State_Police






32. North Carolina



www.ncdps.gov/careers-matter/state-highwat-patrol-careers

www.indeed.com/North-Carolina-State-Highway-Patrol/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Carolina_State_Highway_Patrol






33. North Dakota



www.nd.gov/careers/ndhp-trooper-hiring-process

www.indeed.com/cmp/North-Dakota-Highway-Patrol-/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Dakota_Highway_Patrol






34. Ohio



https://statepatrol.ohio.gov/recruit/index.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Ohio-State-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_State_Highway_Patrol






35. Oklahoma



www.ohptroopers.com/recruiting.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Oklahoma-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_Highway_Patrol


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 21, 2021)

Part 8:

36. Oregon



www.oregon.gov/osp/jobs/pages/become-a-trooper.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/OregonState-Police/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oregon_State_Police






37. Pennsylvania



https://psp.pa.gov/employment/Pages/default.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/Pennsylvania-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennsylvania_State_Police






38. Rhode Island



https://risp.ri.gov/academy/index.php

www.indeed.com/cmp/Rhode-Island-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhode_Island_State_Police






39. South Carolina



https://scdps.sc.gov/careers

www.indeed.com/cmp/South-Carolina-Highway-Patrol/reviews?fjobtitle=Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Carolina_Highway_Patrol






40. South Dakota



https://dps.sd.gov/safety-enforcement/highway-patrol/careers

www.indeed.com/cmp/South-Dakota-Highway-Patrol/reviews?fjobtitle=State+Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Dakota_Highway_Patrol


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 21, 2021)

Part 9:

41. Tennessee



www.tn.gov/safety/tennessee-highway-patrol.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Tennessee-Highway-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tennessee_Highway_Patrol






42. Texas



https://dps.texas.gov/section/training-operations-tod/become-texas-state-trooper

www.indeed.com/cmp/Texas-Department-of-Public-Safety/reviews?fjobtitle=State+Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Highway_Patrol






43. Utah



https://highwaypatrol.utah.gov/join-uhp-becoming-a-trooper

www.indeed.com/cmp/Utah-Highway-Patrol/reviews?fjobtitle=Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah__Highway_Patrol






44. Vermont



https://vsp.vermont.gov/employment

www.indeed.com/cmp/Vermont-State-Police/reviews?fcountry=US&topic=culture

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermont_State_Police






45. Virginia



https://vsp.virginia.gov/Employment.shtm

www.indeed.com/cmp/Virginia-State-Police/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_State_Police


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 21, 2021)

Part 11:

46. Washington



https://wsp.wa.gov/be-a-trooper/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Washington-State-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington_State_Patrol






47. West Virginia



www.wvsp.gov/employment/trooperEmployment/Pages/RecruitmentTeam.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/West-Virginia-State-Police/reviews?fjobtitle=Trooper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Virginia_State_Police






48. Wisconsin



https://wsp.wi.gov/Pages/Minimum-Requirements.aspx

www.indeed.com/cmp/Wisconsin-State-Patrol/reviews?ftopic=paybenefits

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisconsin_State_Patrol






49. Wyoming



https://whp.dot.state.wy.us/home/trooper--careersrecruiting.html

www.indeed.com/cmp/Wisconsin-State-Patrol/reviews

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisconsin_State_Patrol


----------

